# Varnishing Oak branches for aquarium



## Ryan Young (27 Nov 2016)

Hi, 
Following on from a previous thread which I asked about collecting wood in my local area, I managed to find some very nice Oak branches without bark on.

I understand that Oak is a close grain wood so should not get soggy and flake too quickly; however is there any type of clear protective varnish that I could use in order to prolong the life of the wood? 
I have a lot of different clear varnishes I used on an a piece of Oak furniture I made last year but definately do not want to take a gamble on the do's and don'ts when I have a colony of fish and newly bought plants.

Let me know if anyone has ideas on a varnish,
Thanks Ryan


----------



## ian_m (27 Nov 2016)

Whilst many varnishes, once dry, will be fish safe, I think you will find it impossible to get the varnish to stick reliably to the wood once submerged. The water well eventually get under any varnish and lift if off. Pressure impregnating the wood with varnish/sealer might work, but then why not use resin wood instead. ?

So in summary I don't think there is any varnish suitable that will last.


----------



## Ryan Young (27 Nov 2016)

Okay, in that case I suppose I will have to use the oak branches as is. They should last a little while I suppose and by that time I will probably be thinking about changing my aquascape.
Thanks


----------



## zozo (27 Nov 2016)

The only option you got there will be epoxy resin, is also used a lot on diy aquarium backgrounds..On wood it isn't realy decorative becuase it is much to glossy and will leave you with a very unnatural look especialy when it's submersed.. The same goes ofcourse when used on a background, than they rub sand into the last epoxy layer to give it a natural appearance.. Search the journal section @Tim Harrison  scapes, he used oakwood in some of his creations. I wouldn't worry about it, oakwood will probably outlast the aquariums lifespan..


----------



## Ryan Young (27 Nov 2016)

Okay, that is quite relieving actually. The reason I was asking is because I had to cut large amounts off the branches as it had become flaky, overall everything seems to be working out great (and cheap!). Cheers for the comment, appreciate it


----------

